# Intake



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

I’m looking for a quad downdraft Webber or mechanical injection manifold for a 400 in a 1970 gto does anyone have any ideas on these?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ben Moller said:


> I’m looking for a quad downdraft Webber or mechanical injection manifold for a 400 in a 1970 gto does anyone have any ideas on these?


Explain what a quad downdraft Webber is and what mechanical injection is? That might help, but my guess is the answer is "no" and you will have to fabricate something up for your application. If it ain't a Q-jet, it ain't right. :yesnod:


----------



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

Seriously?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Ben Moller said:


> Seriously?



Yeah, I've heard of Weber carbs. And I know that some old GM models had fuel injection. But, I've never heard of an intake to put those items on a 400. Don't mean such a thing does not exist. Just that I never heard or read about it.

So, explain to us the advantage you expect such a set-up will provide over a correctly rebuilt & tuned conventional Q-jet set-up. ???

This Chinese intake has holes tapped for individual port injection. Has dual pattern carb/throttle body mounting flange. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Speedmaste...806359&hash=item3d7eabd452:g:nqYAAOSwxFVcL34d


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ben Moller said:


> Seriously?


Yep, seriously. The only Webbers I know of are typically found on foreign makes and not generally adapted to American cars. Yep, have seen custom intakes with them too, but not common. So you are going to have to decide on an intake manifold that will accept an adapter and then rig linkage - its that simple.

And mechanical injection? Is that opposed to automatic injection? I know of EFI, TBI, direct port injection, and old school Hilborn fuel injection. So how about being a little more specific and less of an ass? :banghead:


----------



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

You need to get over yourself, obviously you have taken no notice of things like 289 Shelby cobras and such. I asked a couple of simple questions and you cake back like a smart arse. Grow up and join the real world


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ben,

Is this what you are looking for? Click on the picture to go to Butler Performance;


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-cu...7/the-wonderful-carburetors-of-edoardo-weber/

I've read that Weber made the Edelbrock Q-jets. I have a couple. Those are the only Weber made carbs I'd want on a Pontiac. 

Edelbrock Q-Jet Carburetors

Here's a famous set-up. I think it was a re-creation of an A/FX or Gasser GTO. Strictly for entertainment purposes.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ben Moller said:


> You need to get over yourself, obviously you have taken no notice of things like 289 Shelby cobras and such. I asked a couple of simple questions and you cake back like a smart arse. Grow up and join the real world



Funny how I ask you for more information and you can't seem to supply any. Grow up and be a man, not a douche. :STFU:


----------



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

You sir are a twat


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ben Moller said:


> You sir are a twat



I can't be, that name is only reserved for women - get your gender radar fixed, might be why you wake up in the morning after a good "can't recall drunk" and roll over looking at another guy. Salty aftertaste in the mouth maybe? Try again with something more _*man*_ related. :yesnod:
-


----------



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

The Webber’s got used a lot here in Australia and in Europe as they gave greater tune abilities that the Holley or Rochester Carbies in road racing categories similar to what was Trans Am in The USA. Both side draught and down draught got used but I do prefer the look of the down draught. I’m doing up my GTO as a sort of tribute to that era of road racer and would love to put this type of set up on but with current day efi style throttle bodies that look like Webber carbies


----------



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

These are the side draught style so something like this but in down draught


----------



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

The mechanical injection manifold can be converted to efi and give a very similar look


----------



## Judge Frump (Nov 22, 2011)

Ben Moller said:


> I’m looking for a quad downdraft Webber or mechanical injection manifold for a 400 in a 1970 gto does anyone have any ideas on these?


Check with Pierce Manifolds for the manifold and the Webers, if that's what you want to use. I'd think that electronically controlled ITBs (Individual Throttle Bodies) on a Weber style manifold would be far easier to set up and maintain than Webers, especially four of them. Webers work well but are a bear to set up. Been there...!

Several years ago Borla bought TWM, probably the best know maker of ITBs, so they might have something to offer. There's also a company that makes ITBs that look like Webers but are actually two ITBs in a single housing. Can't remember the company name, sorry. One of the more popular control systems for EFI like this is MegaSquirt, and I suspect Borla would have some suggestions.

This would be a cool setup if you can get the manifold and the engine's built to take advantage of it, but it's going to be very pricey!


----------



## Ben Moller (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you very much for that I will check them out


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think Judge Frump's advice will be the best you find here, most all of the Pontiac guys here run Q-jets, Holleys, or throttle body EFI's (like Holley Sniper). The only engines I've ever seen with a Weber setup are small bock Ford and Chevy engines. You might check out Ford (Mustang?) and Chevy (Camaro?) forums for additional info as they may be more familiar with this. On Pontiac forums, I would try the PY forum as there are some exotic setups there (and your goals are exotic).

Pontiac - Race - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together

Best of luck with this!


----------

